# Audio Databasing Suggestions



## stevenson-again (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm on the look out for an Audio databasing app.

What I want to be able to do is create...I guess "playlists" of audio samples to allow me to organise samples via various criteria.

For example, I might have a short string rise in the Hi strings. But I'd like to organise it in a group of "Hi String Risers" or "Hi Pitched Risers" or "String FX" or "Short Risers".

Or I might have a library of Cinematic FX. Some of which I have created myself from different projects. I'd like to be able to organise as I go. So for example, I'll revisit an old track that has many of the gestures I need for a new one and perhaps pinch some ideas. I could then delve into its audio files folder and drag the files into the database to my predetermined criteria. I need also to be able to remove files from the database I don't want turning up there.

The audio databasing apps I have tried are:* Sounddog, Sononym, and Soundly*. I looked at but didn't try *Sound Miner* but it didn't look to be the right sort of thing.

Sononym looked to be the most interesting because it had spectral matching, so you can look for other audio files similar to the one you ahem selected....which would be an interesting thing.

None of them are really right.

I need to be able to add the folder with its folder structure and I need to be able to remove audio I don't want. The closest so far is Soundly - the others are really confusing to use. I probably need to play around a bit more, but I'm hoping for something a bit more intuitive than I've seen.

Anyone have any thoughts other than the ones I've seen?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2019)

There's SampleCat but its feature set might be too limited for your purposes (also you'll need to compile it).


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 2, 2019)

Actually it looks just the thing...but for the fact I need programming skills to get it going! The thing is it has nested folders. I have been playing about with Soundly this morning and it seems the most easy to use of the ones I've tried. I might just persevere and see if I can't figure out sound cat too....thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah I compiled it in a few minutes but I'm on GNU/Linux and set up for software building. Not sure what the procedure is for Windows/Mac, perhaps someone else who has the necessary setup will see this post and be able to build it for you.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 2, 2019)

Audio Finder!!!

http://www.icedaudio.com/site/
This looks to be the fellow....I am just about to give it a go.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 2, 2019)

Actually, before I did I have fired up Sononym again - and you can have nested folders there too. This might still be a goer.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 2, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> Audio Finder!!!
> 
> http://www.icedaudio.com/site/
> This looks to be the fellow....I am just about to give it a go.



They're also about to release AudioCortex which uses machine learning to automatically detect the sound type. So far looks interesting, will demo it as soon as it's out...

Audiofinders pretty great however the moment you move anything the playlist becomes useless becuase it has no ability to relocate missing files. So basically if you're married to your folder structure it should do you fine. If you move things around or offload things to external drives it's actually kind of messy depending on how many files you have in a playlist... Great overall, but definitely has room for improvement...

I actually raised this issue in a thread on their forum if it sounds like something that would make or break your ability to use it for your needs:

http://forum.icedaudio.com/t/whats-next-for-audiofinder/18/89?u=jackrabbitslim
And here's a video of AudioCortex:


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 3, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> They're also about to release AudioCortex which uses machine learning to automatically detect the sound type. So far looks interesting, will demo it as soon as it's out...
> 
> Audiofinders pretty great however the moment you move anything the playlist becomes useless becuase it has no ability to relocate missing files. So basically if you're married to your folder structure it should do you fine. If you move things around or offload things to external drives it's actually kind of messy depending on how many files you have in a playlist... Great overall, but definitely has room for improvement...
> 
> ...




I was just about to post this here having just discovered. It's incredible.

It looks like having smashed my head over this in the last couple of days - it's not going to come close to meeting my needs. It's really frustrating....it seems like exactly what I need....it should database the files, then allow me to reorganise them into new file structures without copying the files or changing anything in finder. This means I could create "playlists" of various audio files depending on the criteria I determine.

Another problem is, I need to be able to organise the audio files within Audio Finder, so dragging the files to a new folder within Audio Finder ought to exclude the ones I've just dragged.

I don't understand how else to use it!

I have a friend who uses it instead of Snapper. He does some basic editing there and uses it to audition audio in finder. It also will spot to Logic 9not working atm) and you can create exes instruments.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 3, 2019)

Hear ya!!!! Please feel free to hit up the post on their forum and comment about how critical this is!!
Best of luck in your search as well!


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 4, 2019)

Yeah I've posted on their forum but not heard anything yet.

I have just downloaded and started playing around with the demo version of Samplism, Audio Helper.

It's a bit closer so that you can create folders and subfolders....but it's heavily focussed around tags and it's also a bit hard to use.

Tags will be ok, but these programs are all focussed on FINDING sounds within your collection - where as I want to browse what's there in an organised way. The conceptual difficulty is that you have to KNOW what you are looking for first. I want to be prompted by how I have my sounds organised in the first place.

It's the difference between going to a library KNOWING the book you want to get out and browsing through the sci-fi section to see if there's something that catches your eye.

Or like how Netflix organises films; you might have the same film in the sci-fi section as in the horror section...because it's a sci-fi/horror film...Alien springs to mind.

None of these programs are designed for that way round of thinking. Anyway...I'll pursue samplism a bit longer.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, my update is that I have been investigating Samplism. While I wish it was simpler to use - it's very focussed on managing commercial library content, it is going to be possible to use it do the things I need.

They were kind enough to respond with a detailed reply that is practically as good as a manual. I replied to that with some more questions and haven't heard back yet...so I'll prod them now. I have a PDF of their response if any would like:


----------

